# Ús intransitiu d'esmorzar/dinar/sopar



## Dymn

Hola gent,

El DIEC només dóna tots tres verbs com a intransitius, cosa que xoca amb l'ús actual que se'n fa al Principat. A l'entrada de "_dinar_" al DCVB hi diu que l'ús modern del verb és com a intransitiu i que un ús transitiu només es dóna en valencià. Així doncs, algú a Catalunya ha sentit mai coses com ara "_*De* què has dinat?_", "_He dinat *d'*arròs._". Jo personalment no m'hi he trobat mai. Crec que aquest ús només roman viu a Mallorca.

Gràcies de bestreta


----------



## Bevj

No sé si es correcte o no però aquí es sent 'Què has dinat?
Buscant confirmació (o no) he trobat aquest article.

Us puc explicar Què he dinat?

Doncs en català normatiu no ho puc fer. Ni què he dinat, ni què he esmorzat, ni què he berenat, ni què he sopat. El que sí que us puc dir és què he menjat per dinar. I l'explicació és ben fàcil: històricament aquests verbs han si gut sempre intransitius. El que menjaves no en podia ser l'objecte directe. ........ 
I dic històricament perquè avui som majoria els que diem què hem dinat.


----------



## Dymn

Sí, en principi "_què has menjat per dinar?_" no em sona gens estrany, com tampoc no em sona malament "_què hi ha per dinar?_". El que em xoca és l'ús de la preposició _de _a "_avui he dinat d'arròs_" (?). Però potser a Catalunya la gent que el fa sempre intransitiu (sí és que n'hi ha) ho sorteja amb la primera frase que he posat i també li semblaria estrany el "_dinar d'arròs_"


----------



## Doraemon-

_"he dinat d'arròs_" (de poder-se dir) no seria justament una forma transitiva? Té un OD en forma de partitiu, però segueix sent un OD.
El que no encaixa aquí és el partitiu, no la forma intransitiva. Si és intransitiu no pots dir què menges/dines, ni amb partitiu ni sense, no l'accepta el verb. Si ho vols dir hauràs de fer servir un altre verb: _acabo de dinar _/ _per dinar he menjat arròs._
Al PV efectivament sí que és transitiu: _he dinat arròs_, com en _he menjat arròs._ Però no cal un _de_ partitiu, igual que no cal en _menjar_, no sé per què vols encaixar aquest "de" sigui transitiu o intransitiu (aquí amb menys raó encara).


----------



## Xiscomx

Dymn said:


> El DIEC només dóna tots tres verbs com a intransitius, cosa que xoca amb l'ús actual que se'n fa al Principat. A l'entrada de "_dinar_" al DCVB hi diu que l'ús modern del verb és com a intransitiu i que un ús transitiu només es dóna en valencià. Així doncs, algú a Catalunya ha sentit mai coses com ara "_*De* què has dinat?_", "_He dinat *d'*arròs._". Jo personalment no m'hi he trobat mai. Crec que aquest ús només roman viu a Mallorca.


I tant! Tan viu que es pot sentir un grapat de pics a tot lo llarg des dia:
—Avui vespre hem sopat de ses sobres des migdia.
—I de què heu dinat doncs?
—D'un arròs sec de gambes i caragols.


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> Té un OD en forma de partitiu, però segueix sent un OD.


El català no el té, aquest ús del partitiu. Això és francès: "j_'ai mangé du riz_" = "h_e menjat arròs_". S'utilitza quan es disloca l'OD (_d'arròs, n'he menjat_), però no amb l'ordre normal.

Entenc que a "_he dinat d'arròs_", "_d'arròs_" és un complement de règim verbal i "_de_" la preposició que l'introdueix.


----------



## Penyafort

La llengua és ben curiosa, i fa que ens habituem a tot. A mi tampoc no em sona ja malament sentir coses com ara "Què has dinat/sopat?". Però és cert que quan recordo mon àvia, la recordo dient _Què has pres per dinar/sopar?_, mai un "Què has dinat?".


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> Però és cert que quan recordo mon àvia, la recordo dient _Què has pres per dinar/sopar?_, mai un "Què has dinat?".


Aquest ús de _prendre_ sí que se'm fa estrany, suposo que jo el limitaria a begudes.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> El que em xoca és l'ús de la preposició _de _a "_avui he dinat d'arròs_"


Hi ha un exemple antic d'aquest ús. El primer Baró de Maldà (nascut a Barcelona) deia a Caleix de Sastre (segle XVIII): 





> Luego he sopat de viandes quaresmals, (…)


----------



## Doraemon-

Dymn said:


> El català no el té, aquest ús del partitiu. Això és francès: "j_'ai mangé du riz_" = "h_e menjat arròs_". S'utilitza quan es disloca l'OD (_d'arròs, n'he menjat_), però no amb l'ordre normal.
> 
> Entenc que a "_he dinat d'arròs_", "_d'arròs_" és un complement de règim verbal i "_de_" la preposició que l'introdueix.



Sí, correcte, però és que és la única manera en que entenc aquesta frase ("de poder-se dir", vaig posar), dislocat: "he menjat d'arròs" com "n'he menjat, d'arròs". I en aquest cas seria un OD partitiu. D'ací la pregunta. "He menjat d'arròs" si no és així no em sona absolutament a res.  No l'entendria mai com un complement de règim verbal, sinò què has menjat (de manera una mica estranya al català modern, si no m'equivoque ara no a l'antic, que tenia el partitiu com el francès i l'occità). Pots menjar de l'olla, del plat, pero "d'arròs" m'evoca un OD, no sé.
Potser a Mallorca sí l'utilitzen com a complement de règim, o com a partitiu, ni idea. Que ens diga en Xisco.
En canvi l'ús transitiu sí em sembla absolutament normal (al PV): _he dinat arròs.
Què has pres per dinar? _també em sona perfecte.
Apareix al diccionari de l'AVL (no necessàriament una beguda):
12. v. tr. Absorbir (un aliment o un medicament). _Prendre un te, una aspirina._


----------



## Dymn

A Mallorca, a l'espera d'en Xisco o qualsevol altre illenc diuen:

_He menjat arròs_
però
_He dinat *d'*arròs_

El primer és un OD i el segon un completament de règim verbal. Si no tindrien la mateixa sintaxi.


----------



## Xiscomx

Uep! Com anam! No m'havia assabentat que m'havíeu anomenat dins aquest berenar. Bé idò, ja som aquí: voltros em cridau i jo aparesc.

No sé si encara tenc la memòria tan clara com quan estudiava a mitjans del segle passat; crec recordar, no tenc a mà les notetes que ens feia fer el professor de gramàtica, que hi havia unes quantes normes pel correcte ús de la preposició _de_ amb valor partitiu i la seva funció com a complement d'un verb.

*La preposició de davant d'un nom partitiu.*
• El pronom adverbial _en_, i la seva variant invertida _ne_, o les reduïdes _'n_ / _n'_, indican amb antelació que el nom que es vol usar en sentit partitiu ha de dur la preposició _de_ davant; per exemple, vegeu @Dymn #6 i @Doraemon- #10:


Dymn said:


> S'utilitza quan es disloca l'OD (d'arròs, n'he menjat), però no amb l'ordre normal.
> Entenc que a "he dinat d'arròs", "d'arròs" és un complement de règim verbal i "de" la preposició que l'introdueix.


No necessàriament:
_—Mira que n'he menjat *d'arròs *en aquesta vida!_;
Però
_—No (*en*) mengeu *de s'arròs* que he deixat damunt sa taula_;
en aquesta, sense el pronom adverbial _en_, l'ús del _de_ partitiu potser optatiu amb el mateix dir, però el segon es refereix a tot l'arròs i el primer a una part de l'arròs:
1. _No (*en*) mengeu *de s'arròs* que he deixat damunt sa taula_,
2. _No mengeu *s'arròs* que he deixat damunt sa taula._

*La preposició de davant d'un adjectiu complement d'un nom.*
• Quan el pronom adverbial _en_, i qualsevol de les seves variants, substitueix un adjectiu complement d'un nom precedit de la partícula _de_ partitiva:
_—T'ha quedat arròs avui? —Sí, però just me n'ha quedat *d'integral*: o —Sí, però just *d'integral*_

*La preposició de davant un infinitiu que fa de complement directe de verbs que expressen intenció, prohibició, voluntat, propòsit, etc.*
• En aquests casos el _de_ és optatiu:
_—Què no havies *de fer* arròs sec pel personal avui? —Ja, però el xef m'ha prohibit *de fer-ho* avui; o — Ja, però el xef m'ha prohibit *fer-ho* avui._

N'hi ha d'altres que no record just ara. Ho sent.


----------

